# Found a Queen Ant -- What now?



## WYSIWYG (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya,

I found what appears to be a queen ant climbing the walls of my house a couple days ago.   She's got wings and she's pretty big -- maybe 3/4 of an inch or so.  She even has some striping on her abdomen, so I thought maybe she was some small type of bee, but I'm still leaning toward ant, especially with her coloring.

So what do I do with her now?   I just gave her a few grains of sugar and a couple dry oats from my oatmeal.

I'm just wondering how she got here?  The only thing I can think is that she was driven out.  On the other hand, I thought queen ants fought to the death?

The amazing thing is that she has appeared to be dead on 2 occasions.  Later on, I'd check on her, and she'd be just fine.

Very weird, but I'd like to keep her alive, though I don't know what for!  

Wysi


----------



## MrMatt (Aug 3, 2005)

*queen*

Has it shed its wings? if not it might be infertile or maybe a wasp. Can you upload pictures? Here are two links
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=27892 

http://p211.ezboard.com/bantfarm 

Hope it helps,

Matt


----------



## ScorpDemon (Aug 3, 2005)

dont rule out the possibility of it being a termite just yet either


----------



## WYSIWYG (Aug 3, 2005)

MrMatt said:
			
		

> Has it shed its wings? if not it might be infertile or maybe a wasp. Can you upload pictures? Here are two links
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=27892
> 
> http://p211.ezboard.com/bantfarm
> ...


She seems to be in the process of shedding her wings and she's seems pretty fat to me.   Unfortunately, I can't seem to sort out my camera's software so that I can upload anything yet.  Spent a couple hours trying to do it the other day, but with no luck.

She's got the coloring of a red ant, though I do see stripes, which seems odd. I just looked at a pix of a termite, and I don't think she's one of those, though that was my first thought when I found her.

It's an interesting-looking creature, though come to think of it, I don't have macros so I couldn't get a very good pix of her anyway.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Aug 3, 2005)

I found a pic that shows the difference between a termite and an ant.

http://www.pestking.com/Ready_to_go/termites_photos.htm


----------



## Fluid Filter (Aug 3, 2005)

I like the part where it says the wife will probably be at home to experience the termite swarm. They should have added bare-footed and in the kitchen as well.


----------



## TRowe (Aug 3, 2005)

Are you sure it's not a male velvet ant?  Although they're actually wasps, they look very similar to large ants, but with a "furry" appearance and black and orange coloration.  If I'm correct, the females are wingless.  Or... is it the other way around?  Anyway, they're really common in the desert southwest.  Saw tons of them in Marfa, TX.  I've also heard that they're pretty high up on the list of insects you really don't want to be stung by.  

Tim


----------



## jezzy607 (Aug 4, 2005)

TRowe said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's not a male velvet ant?  Although they're actually wasps, they look very similar to large ants, but with a "furry" appearance and black and orange coloration.  If I'm correct, the females are wingless.  Or... is it the other way around?  Anyway, they're really common in the desert southwest.  Saw tons of them in Marfa, TX.  I've also heard that they're pretty high up on the list of insects you really don't want to be stung by.
> 
> Tim


Female velvet ants are wingless and can sting, males have wings but can't sting


----------



## TRowe (Aug 4, 2005)

Ah ha!  Thanks for the clarification!  

Tim


----------



## PINK1081 (Aug 4, 2005)

If she has shed her wings, place her in a small clear vial with pieces of bark or woods chips.  In a short time she will begin to lay eggs and tend to them.  I have had several carpenter queens on my desk for 2 years .. very interesting to watch the process.  How she got in??? like any ant they find a way and she was looking for a place to start a new colony.
                        Jim


----------



## connor3k (Aug 5, 2005)

Doesn't it shed its wins before its finds a new place to build? And if you feed the queen couldn't it alter her life?


----------



## arizona (Aug 6, 2005)

TRowe said:
			
		

> I've also heard that they're pretty high up on the list of insects you really don't want to be stung by.
> 
> Tim


Yes I have felt their sting and it's bad, stupid cousin told me they didn't bite or sting.   I was young and dumb now I'm older and dumber.


----------

